# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Medicatie en pijnbestrijding >  Heeft iemand ervaring met het afbouwen van bèta-blokkers?

## dotito

Hallo,

Is nl zo dat ik al bijna 3 jaar medicatie voor mijn hoge bloeddruk en migraine neem.
Graag wil ik de medicatie afbouwen en stoppen,omdat ik geen last meer ondervind.
En omdat ik het onnodig vind deze verder te nemen.

Groetjes Do  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey lieve Do,

Jammer dat er geen reactie is gekomen  :Frown: 
Ik heb even gegoogled voor je en vond alleen dat je niet op eigen houtje mag stoppen maar dit altijd in overleg met de arts moet doen, verder geen ervaringen ofzo  :Frown: 
Heb je dit overlegt met je arts?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

Hey Luussje,

Ja is nl zo dat ik in tussentijd naar de neuroloog ben geweest omdat te bespreken.Ik ben onder tussen al 4 maand aan het afbouwen, en moet zeggen dat het redelijk goed gaat.Ik nam daarvoor 160 mg inderal en nu 80 mg. Heb het ook aan de Dr.zelf gevraagd om af te bouwen omdat ik gelezen heb dat je van die medicamenten nogal moe kan worden.
Moet zeggen dat het goed gaat met één pilletje per dag te nemen.Heb nog wel een een iets hogere bloeddruk 100/90, maar voor mij is dat goed.Vroeger had ik met momenten 160/100?
Gaat me goed zo  :Wink: 

Liefs Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Do,

Fijn dat je in overleg met de neuroloog aan het afbouwen bent en dat dat redelijk goed gaat  :Smile: 
Er staan wel tips over hoge bloeddruk in dit artikel, misschien heb je er wat aan zodat je bloeddruk niet te hoog wordt waardoor je weer meer medicatie moet slikken?
Ik hoop dat het goed blijft gaan  :Smile: 
Ga je helemaal stoppen?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## dotito

@Luuss,

Ben ik eigenlijk van plan, maar de Neuroloog/Huisarts ziet dat niet echt zitten.Neem nu preventief bétablokkers voor mijn migraine ook vandaar dat hij zei neem er gewoon ééntje per dag.Anders ga je misschien een terugval krijgen.

Do  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

goed zo do,
als je iets blijft slikken voorkom je weer migraine, het is aan jou om uit te testen bij welke hoeveelheid het beste bij je past.
ik heb mn peventieve med. ook gehalveerd een tijd geleden, ben de helft kwijt maar als ik nog meer ga minderen krijg ik ook weer veel last van migraine

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Do,
Achja beter voorkomen dan genezen, maarja snap wel dat je liever geen meds neemt...

@ Sietske,
Hoeveel nam je dan en hoeveel neem je nu ter voorkoming van migraine?

----------


## sietske763

@luuss,
had ATACAND 2 x dgs 8 mg,
nu al heel lang 1x dgs 8mg
maar als ik het een x vergeet heb ik direct weer hoofdpijn wat weer migraine wordt
atacand wordt ook gegeven bij afw hart en bloedvaten

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Dan zou ik zeker 1 zo'n pil per dag nemen als je zonder gelijk weer migraine krijgt!

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,Luuss,

Was ik een tijdje geleden normaal van plan om mijn béta-blokkers af te bouwen, maar ben van gedacht veranderd.
Eerst en vooral was mijn neuroloog ook er tegen, en begrijpelijk.Hij zei minderen oké, maar stoppen raad ik af en hij heeft gelijk.Want als ik zou stoppen komt de migraine terug.
Ik neem nu 80 mg inderal (propranolol) en ben er zeer goed mee.

Tja ge kent mij hé Sietske, ik met medicijnen gaat niet zo goed samen  :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@do,
ik zou een brandnetel opeten als ik jou was (grapje)

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

 :Big Grin:  ha ha 
Is dat goed voor de bloeddruk??

----------

